

Cohort Analysis: Metrics for a Scalable Business - camwest
http://blog.kera.io/post/33745559146/cohort-analysis-metrics-for-a-scalable-business

======
instakill
Apologies for a second post, but another great point of discussion around this
topic: [http://52weeksofux.com/post/646711369/cohort-analysis-
measur...](http://52weeksofux.com/post/646711369/cohort-analysis-measuring-
engagement-over-time)

~~~
camwest
Nice, thanks for the link.

------
ezrider4428
I think the key is actually measuring the KPI's that matter. It's not total
users its total active users. If you just report on total active users weekly,
then you get to the same conclusion.

------
instakill
Quick note: your link to this HN discussion was invisible to me the first time
I saw the page. It looks like a subheading that someone can very easily miss.

~~~
camwest
Thanks! We'll get that fixed up.

------
hyuuu
unrelated to the content but kera means monkey in indonesian language :)

~~~
camwest
That's awesome.

